# Anyone knowledeable on Grandfather clocks please?



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

It's my father inlaws 60th birthday in March next year and he has always wanted a traditional grandfather clock. I've been given a budget (by mother inlaw) of around £500 but happy to pay a bit more for something good. Unfortunately I don't know much about them so was looking for some advice on what makes (if any) I should look for and should I get something vintage or modern but still pendulum driven? In my mind it should be something vintage but not sure about costs / service / things to look out for, etc? I appreciate Google is also available however I was hoping to ask some broad questions now and narrow things down a bit when it's a bit clearer in my mind what we should be looking for. Right now all I know is "A Grandfather clock of some description"


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

new movements available


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

auction is your best bet. get an oldie and have it resorred


----------

